# Dehydrating meat for dog treats



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Just got back a big bag of lamb hearts, livers, and tongues from the locker. We're not going to eat them so I'm wondering if I can just dehydrate them in to jerky dog treats. Somebody gave me some commercially made treats like that which my dog really enjoyed, but they are vastly expensive. The ones at the store only list meat with no preservatives or salt, so obviously it can be done. Any suggestions? Caite


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

If it was me I would give it a try and see.I have been thinking about doing chicken for my dogs.We buy it anyway and I wondered about the salt thing too.
The vet told my neighbor to stop feeding it to her dog due to the salt in the dryed jerky chicken.We pay $6.99 a bag and I just think I could do it cheaper.I just havent tried yet.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Somewhere around here I have a recipe for "Liver Treats" which is a dog cookie made with liver. You could Google "dog treat recipes" and see what you can find.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I just canned some liver, heart and scrap meat from venison for our dogs. 
Turned out good, and no complaints. They licked the bowl clean.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Lady- How do you can the meat for your dogs? Might be worth putting up a few and dehydrating a few, just for some variety.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I made the venison for the dogs same way if for us. 
I used pints so I could tell them apart from the quarts I used for us. 
I use wide mouth for meat so it is easier to clean later.
I just cut the meat into chunks like stew meat size. 
Then get the jars and lids already to go.
Get water boiling and the canner ready. 
Put raw meat in the jars loosely. I don't pack it tight.
Add boiling water to cover the meat up to neck of the jar. 
Leave about 1 inch headspace. I use a funnel to keep the 
top of the jar cleaner. Wipe top edge of jars clean.
Put lids and bands on.
Pressure can for 1 hr and 15 minutes for pints. 
1 hr and 30 minutes for quarts. 
10 pounds pressure.

We use a dog food from Walmart that looks like dry hamburg, 
the cheaper kind. I just top this off with about 1 cup of cut 
up meat divided in half, for 2 cocker spaniels. 
Our one likes veggies also. Wish the other one did too. 

My plan is to can some more food for them


----------



## rabbitsbus (Mar 3, 2007)

T have made treats for my dogs with rabbit liver and they LOVE it. I pat dry the liver as much as possible, cut in uniform pieces and sprinkle with spices...usually garlic or basil. Dry in my dehydrator, store in canning jar.


----------



## Susie (Sep 25, 2008)

I only can for humans LOL I feed all my dogs raw meat.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I also started feeding my dogs raw feed(meat) but have seen commercially dehydrated lamb or pig ears as well as rabbits feet, organ meat, etc. Wonder if that's still considered raw becuase I want to make them up a few things for special treats. I think the treats are the only thing they miss since switching to raw.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Backfourty said:


> I also started feeding my dogs raw feed(meat) but have seen commercially dehydrated lamb or pig ears as well as rabbits feet, organ meat, etc. Wonder if that's still considered raw becuase I want to make them up a few things for special treats. I think the treats are the only thing they miss since switching to raw.


No, it's not raw, but there's no reason you can't feed those types of things as treats. Heck, I feed raw and sometimes I even use kibble as treats!


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

I can now say that although my dog will not eat raw liver he will do just about anything for dried liver. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

GoldenMom said:


> No, it's not raw, but there's no reason you can't feed those types of things as treats. Heck, I feed raw and sometimes I even use kibble as treats!


Tracy here on the pet forum I noticed sell's alot of dehydrated things for dog & cat treats is where I got the idea & we have a few rabbits in grow out pen's getting ready for the freezer(for us) but wanted to save the feet, etc. to try dehydrating for dog treats.


----------

